# I know he's not a horse, but he was very special!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

May this brilliant goat rest in peace <3


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry for you loss. <3


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Thank you. I can't believe he is gone. It feels like I have had him forever, I guess half my life would feel that way.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry for you lose I also had a goat and I will alway remember him. Let the tears flow it is your way of showing everybody that you care for him


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rip romeo*

im sorry to here you lost your frend who had ment a lot to you.
i lost my 2 sheep dew to old age 1 was called rambo and the other larry i had him from a lamb.
and like you i use to take them for walks and i also had coats made for them as well.
i use to let them off the leash as well over the park and call them and thay came straight back.
thay were the best pets i have ever had and i wish i could chat to you and tell you a lot of storys and share the good times what we had and listen to the good times you had with romeo.
like you thay were about 16 -17 years old i miss them dearley.
thank you for shareing a peace of romeos life with us he sounds like he was an awesome goat all i can say in this sad time is that he will all ways be loved never forgoten and will be missed.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry, He looked like a good goat!!


----------

